# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Are Bunnings skylights good quality?

## renog

I'm considering installing a few of these ... Acol 400mm Round EzyLite Skylight Kit | Bunnings Warehouse
Has anyone used these and has it proved to be a good product (that is: easy to install, strong, leak roof, etc) ?

----------


## METRIX

Acol skylights is an Australian company, with manufacturing facilities in Vic, they should be ok based on these two points alone. 
Problem with Bunnings, they change suppliers of these products at the drop of a hat, haven't personally used the Acol brand.

----------


## cas

I have one. Hasn't leaked and has survived a few hail storms. The shaft started to perish after a year or so though.

----------

